# James Durham Subsequent Volumes



## usernamecrtamil (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey All,

Does anyone know when the ensuing volumes of Durham's commentary on Revelation will be available?


Lance


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 3, 2020)

I've proposed the second of the three volumes for the Naphtali Press Special Editions series year 2020-21 and the plan will be to propose the third for the 2021-22 series year. Each series year there is a funding drive to raise funds to produce the volumes proposed, which are co-published with Reformation Heritage Books. If you want to help support the series and ensure things are published see the link; otherwise, keep an eye on the forthcoming titles page at RHB. https://www.naphtali.com/npse-2/npse2/ As you know the first volume is in print since May and available here.


jnslance said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Does anyone know when the ensuing volumes of Durham's commentary on Revelation will be available?
> 
> ...


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Sep 3, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I've proposed the second of the three volumes for the Naphtali Press Special Editions series year 2020-21 and the plan will be to propose the third for the 2021-22 series year. Each series year there is a funding drive to raise funds to produce the volumes proposed, which are co-published with Reformation Heritage Books. If you want to help support the series and ensure things are published see the link; otherwise, keep an eye on the forthcoming titles page at RHB. https://www.naphtali.com/npse-2/npse2/ As you know the first volume is in print since May and available here.



Yes, I intend to order the first volume, I wanted to make sure I didn't miss any anticipated date for the release of the next volumes. I'll contribute as I'm able. Thank you all for your hard work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

